# Its all over.



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girls. 

Am back from Lister, and sadly its all over for me. The same 2 follies had grown but nothing else had even tried to move. So I have had my trigger shot and been told to have lots of sex to see if miracles do happen.  

Not really sure how I am feeling, swinging from one side, dont do anymore tx, and just be happy with what I have, or try again in jan like they have said (as I would end up being bang in the middle of the xmas period) 

I knew that it wouldnt be good news, but I am still in shock. I just cant believe how crap it has to be. To not even get as far as producing enough eggs is a kick. 

Im not sure what to do with myself. I feel like I should be doing something, decorating or something, just to keep busy. I keep crying one min and then Im fine the next.

Thank you for all the bubbles and good luck wishes. 

Me
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Kate

I am so dreadfully sorry to read ur message honey

There are no words that i can say to make what has happened any easier but i am always around if ever u want to chat rant whatever u feel u need to do

Take one day at a time honey

I do hope that u and dh can reach a decision in time which u r both happy with hunny

Do u have to have a review with the lister?? 
Did they say if theres anything that could have been done differently

Sending u a  my sweet

Love Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Em hun, dont be  too nice to me cos you will start me off again. 

Dr Tunde said that he isnt worried about what happened this time cos I have so many follies but they started me off on too low a dose, so I will start on more straight away. 

He just said he cant get it all in before xmas, so it would be best to start the pill in december and plan for it to start in Jan. 

It seems that the 2 follies that were growing so well were just taking all the drugs themselves and the others werent getting a look in. 

I just dont know what to do, I know I cant decide today, but dh is pretty definate he doesnt want to do it in Jan, as its just getting to him now. 

I plan to get very drunk tonight. Right or wrong I dont care. I need a drink. And will see how I feel tomorrow. Am i allowed to stay here or do I need to go to another board now?

xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Kate my love...

I know how you feel...ok I produced the eggs but the ones I produced were not that good apparently...So disappointing for you.

At least you've been told you can try again unlike me...thats the main thing and they'll tweak your medication.

Of course you can stay on the Egg share board..we're a family here  

Love and hugs

Vicki x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Kate

Dont u dare leave us!!!

You are welcome to stay here

All thru your tx u have been a support to everyone here and i know u would be missed if u left us

Love Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Take heed kate....Queen Heffalump has spoken!!!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

kate
so sorry for your news.....you must feel awful hun.
thinking of you

ritz.


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Omg kate 

I am soooooooo gutted for u hun i really really am    
WHY oh WHY do ppl get punished wen we dont desere it,all we want is to be a complete family and sum swine up there is taking it all away from us over the years.I cudnt even imagine the pain ur going through kate,bt iam so pleased at the same time that it isnt the end of ur journey and there is away around it next time.Go get urself drunk girl and speak gobblied jook to the lot of them/us enjoy urself while u can hunnie bun and NO DON U DARE LEAVE US ur one of the CREW  
Your in my thoughts hun
Take care both of u and enjoy ur drink
Love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you girls. Honestly you lot are amazing!!! You are the only ones that I can talk to openly about it all and I know you will all understand. 

Dh and I arent really talking about it today, think we have done enough of that over the weekend, but I will sort of dig around later, he doesnt really want to try again in jan, as he feels its all too much too soon, and he is scared it wont work again, and then we will go through all this again. But i cant just give up. I dont care how many injections, sniffs or pills I have to take, its just all the worry that gets to me. 

I think, as much as i would like to start straight away next cycle, having a break over xmas will be good. Can just enjoy the break and go to all the parties and what not.  

The only thing that really makes me angry is the fact that I didnt even get a chance to have ec, I didnt get anywhere near it. I just did a load of hormone maddening drugs for nothing. And the lady who was meant to be getting my eggs, she must have been told now. Will they find another donor or will she wait for me again? 

Oh it sucks.   But I refuse to let this ruin anything. We will have another go, whether its in Jan 07 or 08. 

Thank you for letting me stick around, I want to make sure all my buddies get their  's very soon. 

Apparently we are meant to have lots of   tomorrow and wednesday, so we will! 

Not even had a drink yet, but feel much better!! Thank you so much girls. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

awww kate hunni, i dont know what i can say cos i know i cant make you feel better.
but like the others said, at least you can try again. and no doubt after a couple of weeks your hubby will be up for it again   you know what men are like, they cant look past there nose let alone the month  

big hugs for you sweetie, and please stay with us. love maz xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Kate 

Just poped on & saw your news  ~ as the others have said i am so sorry for your set back but so very pleased you can try again if you need to i have a funny feeling that the 2 little eggs you have produced will have a little party with Dh   afterall     Fingerscrossed !! 

take care hun ~ you have done so well just not fair is it, 
saraxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Aw Kate hunny - I just saw your news. I'm so sorry sweetheart 

The disappointment is so hard to deal with and you and DH will deal with it in your own ways. You just need some time. It's good that your doc has recognised where the tx needs to be altered to so that you will have a better time of it next time. I know myself how hard it is to be told you have to wait when all you want to do is get on with it but it's amazing how the time can fly by. I realised yesterday that I have knocked 5 weeks off my wait already and it seems like only yesterday that I was posting my bad news on here!

As "Queen Heffalump" <  at Mrs R> has said - you're not allowed to go anywhere  - we're all here to support you through this time, help make your wait fly by and be there through your next cycle hunny. 

Egg share group hug for Kate! 

Lou
X


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

so sorry to hear the news kateag, i cant believe it.  I spose its all a gamble for the dr's as we are all different. big hugs

tara


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Kate, as i said this morning ur still my buddy.   You gotta stick around and u never know after 2 nights of rompy pompy and u may have ur miracle...u got twice the chance!!!
Youve been so supportive and i have opened up to u probably more than most. You have been great. We would all miss ya if ya left us....so go on, stick around for us!!!
Cant believe life has been so unfair for u....u were so close. 
Am real worried for my appt tomorrow. will text ya afterwards.
Hope ur ok and uve got drunk by now....have one for us ok  
xxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah hun you started me off again! Pack it in!!!

You will be absolutley fine, dont use me as an example!!!! You should know by now what I am like!

I am ok, honestly, I will get there eventually and im going to enjoy whats happening now, xmas plays and shopping and parties and just forget about my tx for a while.

You have been a complete star and feels like I have known you for ages. Dont you go getting stressed. Remember the positive vibes. 

xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Aw honey, I am so very sorry to read your news  Life is just so very unfair sometimes! 
I know anything I say wont make you feel any better, so just offering you lots of hugs and a shoulder if ever you need one     
Take good care sweetheart, give yourself some time to get your head round what has happend, and then you can prepare yourself for the next hill on this awful rollercoaster!

Love
Tracy
xxx

PS - Dont you dare leave the thread*!!!!!!!!!


----------

